#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Весак в Кыргызстане

## Алексей Шмыгля

23 мая в Бишкеке в кинотеатре Манас прошел Весак - Праздник Совершенного Пробуждения,
Посвящённый, международному дню ООН Появления, Просветления и Великого Ухода
Будды Шакьямуни.

Подготовили этот праздник совместными усилиями представители Нипондзан Мёходзи, Карма Кагью и корейской буддистской общины Чамсен. Из-за проблем с помещением и поздним зажиганием организаторов - оповещать всех начали за 3 дня. Тем не менее собралось человек 100 зрителей, пришли из местного телеканала и была одна фоторепортёр (но какой - просто папарацци). 

Были выступления, в том числе оригинальное южнокорейского монаха из ордена Чогё, короткая торжественная церемония монахов и мирян Ниппондзан Мёходзи перед красивым алтарём, так же было три фолклёрных исполнителя: талантливейший мальчик комузист, известный комунизист и манасчи.

Вообще- то для первого раза прошло не плохо. 

Ниже основная идея этого мероприятия.  

Испокон веков человечество стремится к совершенству. Его лучшие представители всегда жертвовали всем ради этого. Их жизненные послания стали вневременными маяками указывающим людям всей Земли Путь к обретению, сохранению и совершенствованию основополагающих человеческих ценностей. Все катастрофы человеческой цивилизации имеют лишь одну коренную причину – отказ от следования по этому Пути. И существует ещё человек  как вид на нашей Планете лишь по одной причине – есть ещё люди, следующие по этому Пути. Сегодня человечеству жизненно важно признать свои ошибки и направить корабль своей цивилизации к спасительному свету основополагающих человеческих ценностей, являющихся исполнением вечных космических законов и высшего здравого смысла. Иначе из-за неведенья, жадности, розни и ненависти мы просто уничтожим друг друга и разрушим наш общий дом – маленькую голубую Планету, летящую в бездонной пучине бескрайней вселенной.  
Единственным способом предотвратить этот трагический сценарий  является возвращение к изначальной единой духовности человечества. Проявлением её были и Учения  основателей мировых религий, в их истинном смысле. Каждый из них в своё время в надлежащем месте нёс людям один и тот же свет Истины, объясняя её суть в соответствии с языком и способностями людей к которым он приходил. Сегодня их послания стали взаимодополняющими частями сокровища общечеловеческой духовной культуры – гранями бесценного алмаза вечных космических истин. Алмаз этот может существовать лишь в целостности, он разрушится если исчезнет хотя бы ода из множества его граней. Эту истину изначального единства и всеобщей взаимосвязанности, люди, живущие в Центральной Азии, и в частности на территории Кыргызстана, хранят в своих сердцах с незапамятных времён. В её новом осознании и претворении в жизнь – ключ к разрешению проблем современности и выходу из сегодняшнего кризиса не только для Кыргызстана, но и для всего мира.
	 Будда Шакьямуни – Пробуждённый Мудрец из рода саков, указал человечеству Путь к Совершенству 2500 лет назад, странствуя на территории современных Индии и Непала. Однако его предки пришли туда отсюда - из глубин Центральной Азии. Они были древнейшими кочевниками Евразии. Позднее его послание отсюда дошло до Китая, Кореи и Японии. И теперь оно вновь возвращается сюда - на родину его предков для того  чтобы помочь нам, живущим сегодня на этой земле – в центре Евразии, пробудиться к осознанию изначального единства всего человечества, природы и вселенной. Высшие истины, впервые поведанные Буддой доказываются сегодня новейшими открытиями современной науки. Его глубокие ясные послания об отказе от насилия и войн, эгоизма и жадности, розни и ненависти, нетерпимости и фанатизма, жестокости и равнодушия сегодня особенно своевременны.
	Будда своей жизнью доказал, что каждый человек может достигнуть  Совершенного Пробуждения  Изначальной Космической Природы,  находящейся в равной степени в сердце каждого из нас в не зависимости от наших: нации и пола, языка и расы, места жительства, религиозной принадлежности, общественного положения, материального состояния, политических убеждений, умственных способностей. Но  Совершенное Пробуждение не возможно достигнуть в одиночку. Мы все являемся неразрывным целым  и можем достигнуть истинного вечного счастья лишь если будем жить не только ради себя, не только ради свих родных и близких, не только ради своей нации и страны, не только ради своих единоверцев и единомышленников, но ради всего человечества, природы и всей нашей Планеты. Именно сегодня становится понятен высший здравый смысл этой Истины раскрытой впервые в совершенстве Буддой Шакьямуни. Он учил, что для этого следует во всех своих поступках исходить из сострадания и духовной мудрости, активно устанавливать повсюду справедливость и мир только путём ненасильственных действий, изжив из своего сердца ненависть и месть, жестокость и алчность как губительные недуги разума, ослепляющие нас и приносящие нам и всему человечеству только горе и страдания. 
Ведь «насилие в этом мире лишь порождает ответное насилие и никогда ещё ненависть не останавливалась ненавистью, но лишь отсутствием ненависти останавливается она. Такова извечная Истина». Так говорил Будда и справедливость его слов не раз была доказана в истории человечества. Достаточно вспомнить Махатму Ганди и Мартина Лютера Кинга, которые, воплотив эти заветы в жизнь, повели за собой народ и избавили человечество от пещерных колониализма и расизма. Мы знаем что и в Кыргызстане есть люди готовые следовать этим высоким идеала и надеемся на то, что этот праздник  Совершенного Пробуждения станет действенным шагом для того чтоб эти люди поверили в себя и повели свой народ  к новому будущему ради всеобщего единства и глобального пробуждения.

----------

Ersh (27.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.05.2010), Джигме (28.05.2010), Кузьмич (27.05.2010), Манечка (27.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.05.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

А ФОТКИ С ПРАЗДНИКА?

----------

